# Wow!!!!!!



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

is there something short of actually pouring soap or perfume in a tank that would make it smell that way?????????????? i seen a couple of dead fish in my tank lfted my lids and it looked like a bubble bath on the top of the water. i cant believe this! my 55G wiped out. guess that doesnt matter my next question iis what should i do to get the tank in running condition again??


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

does is smell, or just bubble? I know there are quite a few oils that will bubble the surface. the tea tree oil in melafix does. 

As for a fix, if it is an oil, major water changes!!! no other way of getting rid of it other than diluting or replacing all the water.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

it smells strong, all fish are dead.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i can still smell it on my hands now from taking out caves and rocks to look for all my fish.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i guess boil gravel rocks and wood and use boiling water in my fx5.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

great year for fish keeping i am having. this is brutal.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Reallly hard to say, sounds like it must have been added to the tank, does not sound like it was grown. If you can, i would do 100% water change,


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow that sucks to hear Jay. Agree with the 100% w/c......If it were me I would empty it and clean everything good especially the filter media and just start over. Better safe than sorry. Sorry to hear you lost all the fish.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah i guess that will be the best thing to do.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. well that sucks. not sure how to clean it without knowing what is in there. if you find it is soap, then i would tear it down and rinse the crap out of everything and then let it soak for a day or so to make sure you got it all. if it is not soap then it is hard to say. normally if i have a problem with a tank i bleach it. so u could rinse everything a lot, put it back in the tank and then bleach it. unfortunately either way your going to have to start all over again. Cheers


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i dont know if my g/f put perfume on close to the tank and some got into the opening or what. but im pretty sure everything was swimming fine when i went to drop the kids off at school.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

lots of chemicals in perfume, bummer dude. don't recommend bleaching in this situation... wont deal with any chemical problems.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Lol man i hate being a slow type, while i was writing my post, 7 posts popped up before i could hit post.  Cheers


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe the kids put something in there


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol I always click preview post first, to make sure didn't miss any new post that might have came up while typing Scherb

I have to agree with Aww about not using bleach...it does nothing for oily substances. I would say cleaning everything with boiling or hot water would be the best way to go


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Diztrbd1 said:


> lol I always click preview post first, to make sure didn't miss any new post that might have came up while typing Scherb
> 
> Hello. good idea i will try that. Cheers


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your fish. Did somebody spray Febreeze or another air freshener in your house? I've heard that the smallest amount of Febreeze is toxic to fish.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear. Sounds
Like someone gave them
A bubble
Bath. How old ate the kids? 
Look around for any containers moved or near. Or empty bottles that
May have
Been poured in. 
I'd say you'd have
To start everything
Fresh. Residue would stay.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?tvsl22


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just my suggestion and others may or may not agree but I would take everything out of the tank and give it a good soaking in Vinegar and Water with a bit of Aquarium Salt. You will have to give it a good rinse afterwards and may require to buffer your tank upon set up for your ph level. The acid in the vinegar should help clean any residue or water stains off. You can google this and see how you feel about it. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Ya it sounds to me like some soap got dumped in there... Not too many things would bubble up like that. Maybe the kids thought the fish were dirty? You could try charcoal, like a tonne of it... It will leach out the chemicals over time. But ya you are going to want to rinse the tank really well. That really sucks. I'm sorry to hear.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Prazzi pro bubbles...any of that around?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for all the help everyone, we'll see what happens maybe my 2 geckos just got a bigger tank :S


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Ugh. sorry for your loss. It sounds like the kids added something like bubble bath to the tank . I would take EVERYTHING outside and use boiling water, a hose, a several litres of vinegar and salt and scrub the crap out of it with a new, unused pot scrubbie (not the kind with soap) to get any residue off. And then rinse...and rinse...and rinse some more. And repeat.

If you can clean it and use it a reptile enclosure instead, that may be the way to go. Soap residue is deadly, and you'll need to get it all out before adding fish again.


----------

